# Titans Haynesworth



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/f ... ml?cnn=yes

5 games is just a mere hand slap to what could have been done to the Cowboys center, Gurode. 30 some stitches, what would have happened if one of his eyes would have been damaged to the extent of not playing again? I understand that injuries happen on the field, but this was all out assault.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He got what he deserved....1/2 million dollars in lost pay is hardly a hand-slap.Toughest suspension ever in the NFL.And from what I heard this morning.....the Cowboys lineman is seriously considering filing criminal charges.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dumb, he gets what he deserves.


----------

